# Her favorite free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://missnemesis.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-favorite-free-knitting-patterns-from.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very interesting. Some of her favorites are in my files as well. Thank you for the link!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Just yesterday I spotted the booties on ~
http://indulgy.com/do/from/85481607782
but there was no link to the pattern. I looked everywhere but no luck. Yesterday! And here it is today! Sometimes I think of skipping Paradise but I'm always afraid I'll miss something. :lol: Having a good day here today I am!
* Thank You * Sherry


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Furthermore ~ I just noticed she is a Mormon from Utah! It keeps getting better! I love coincidences.
* Love *


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, more cute patterns to add to the list. I will have to live to be 160 to get through them!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the moderne baby blankets, thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! I love the cardigan with elbow length sleeves.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!
By the way, the Baby Sophisticate works up quickly and super nicely! (I changed the collar and cuffs to a varigated that matched.)


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

The cardigan with the elbow length sleeve......Is'nt that the Ladies February Sweater ? A free pattern on Ravelry, if I remember correctly.


----------

